# rsync FreeBSD ftp mirroring problem



## vecihi (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello,

I want to create a local FTP mirror for FreeBSD. I will use it as _a_ local repository for boot-only installation.


```
gama:/ftp#>  rsync -vaz --delete ftp4.de.FreeBSD.org::FreeBSD/ /pub/FreeBSD/
    Welcome to mirror.netcologne.de
    This archive is available via FTP, HTTP, and RSYNC at:
     
      * <ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/>
      * <http://mirror.netcologne.de/>
      * <rsync://mirror.netcologne.de/>
     
    Report problems to <debian-mirror@netcologne.de>.
     
    NOTE: Do not use checksum'ing (-c), it is disabled.
     
     
    Module             | Content and size
    -------------------+----------------------------------------------
    debian             | debian main archive                 (320+GB)
    debian-backports   | debian backports archive            (40+GB)
    debian-security    | debian security updates             (34+GB)
    debian-volatile    | debian volatile archive             (5+GB)
    debian-multimedia  | debian-multimedia.org               (2.5Gb+)
    grml               | www.grml.org                        (47Gb+)
    kernel.org         | kernel.org mirror                   (95Gb+)
    knoppix            | knoppix.net mirror                  (2.8Gb+)
    cpan               | cpan mirror                         (5.5G+)
    centos             | centos mirror                       (105G+)
    gentoo             | gentoo distfiles                    (105G+)
    CCC                | CCC audio and video mirror          (>899G)
    ubuntu             | ubuntu archive                      (260G+)
    mozilla.org        | mozilla.org mirror                  (75GB+)
    deb.torproject.org | Tor Project deb mirror              (100Mb+)
    slackware          | Slackware mirror                    (75GB+)
    opensuse           | OpenSUSE mirror                     (270G+)
    xfce               | XFCE mirror                         (10G+)
    videolan.org       | VideoLAN.org mirror                 (30G+)
     
    @ERROR: Unknown module 'FreeBSD'
    rsync error: error starting client-server protocol (code 5) at main.c(1516) [Receiver=3.0.9]
```


How should *I* run _the_ rsync command for creating _a_ local FreeBSD FTP mirror for _a_ specific release_?_  (For instance: 8.4)


----------



## igorino (Jul 6, 2013)

Maybe the documentation contains the solution

```
% rsync -vaz --delete ftp4.de.FreeBSD.org::FreeBSD/ /pub/FreeBSD/
```
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/hubs/mirror-howto.html


----------



## vecihi (Jul 8, 2013)

igorino said:
			
		

> Maybe the documentation contains the solution
> 
> ```
> % rsync -vaz --delete ftp4.de.FreeBSD.org::FreeBSD/ /pub/FreeBSD/
> ...


I used the same command.

"If you sync the whole module (unlike subdirectories), be aware that the module-directory (here "FreeBSD") will not be created, so you cannot omit the target directory. Also you might want to set up a script framework that calls such a command via cron(8)."


----------

